# Can you see where your ball goes when you miss?



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I was relying on paper targets for a while to show me where I was missing, and it got really old really fast to constantly be switching out pages of a magazine or whatever I was using. Then I put up my catch-sheet thinger in the hallway and suddenly the light was right so I could see the balls as they approached the target. That made an ENORMOUS difference for me. Without that it's like shooting skeet without a coach; you're just blasting hopelessly into the sky and never knowing how to correct yourself. Now I can be like "little high and right," "just to the left" etc.

The best part about it is that I'm going after a 1.5" washer hanging from a piece of paracord now instead of a can, because I can see where I miss so it doesn't frustrate, it just helps me focus my brain organ harder.

Cheers!
Alex


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Glad you found what gives you visual feedback.

I have always had a dark background for my catchboxes. It really does help like you mention above. Paper targets I found really stink at visual feedback. Even at close distances (33ft-ish) I have found them lacking, far too often.

On one episode of Top Shot one of the "mentors" (if that is the correct term they used) that come in and give the participants advice had them shoot into a dirt bank, or their target backed by the dirt bank, namely for the visual feedback. I believe they won the related challenge (don't hold me to that).


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I find that having the light source above the target (I shoot indoors, mostly) means that the ammo gets lit up as it approaches the target, letting you see its path quite easily.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Pretty well sums it up for me and BB shooters. I have a hard time getting a zero as that I can't see the shot going down range.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a small word of warning. Trying to see your ammo going down range can lead to flipping your frame hand to one side, out of your line of sight. That habit will cause your ammo to fly wide. You need to focus on holding your frame hand as rock solid as possible, not trying to see where the ammo is going.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I was struggling a little with this, dunno if it's in the angle of the light or the varying contribution of daylight or what, but I find it so frustrating when I can't see where I missed. no way to know what to work on for the next shot, you know?

I rigged up a simple task lamp with a 100W bulb like this, works great.


----------

